

Demographics shed light on the programmer personality - ChuckMcM
http://www.datanami.com/datanami/2013-02-14/demographics_shed_light_on_the_programmer_personality.html

======
svenkatesh
What insight does this article provide other than making sweeping over-
generalizations and making statements based on unfair stereotypes?

~~~
xk_id
As far as I'm concerned, the best 'nugget' in the article was towards the end,
regarding how developers have a genuine passion for their craft, irrespective
of monetary concerns. And that they would not change their careers even for a
substantial increase in salary.

To me, this counts as an indication that there is something genuinely
interesting and comfortable about computer programming (and the logical
essence of the activity), perhaps something that is well compatible with
_human_ nature.

Especially within the recent context of how the materialistic hysterias –
birthed by consumerist systems of ideas – have created so many issues in our
economies & societies, I hope this study draws more people towards the
"logical side" (where we have cookies).

~~~
ChuckMcM
This was what struck me too, sort of like explaining to non-programmers that
the motivations here aren't necessarily fame and fortune. Its obvious to me as
an engineer that this is true but it is also clearly _not_ obvious to some
folks who try to market to me. (or recruit me for that matter)

